# [Problem] Kleine Schrift im Xserver, GDM login geht nicht

## branleb

Hi,

Ich habe mir gentoo aufm meinem PC isntalliert, weil ich mal eine Source-based distri testen wollte.

Die Installation hat (meiner Ansicht nach) auch soweit geklappt, das System bootet etc.

Allerdings tauchen dann einige probleme auf :

Ich kann mich zwar in der Console (tty1-6) problemlos einloggen, su im xterm funktioniert auch, aber gdm kann sich nicht einloggen und meinte dann: ihre X-session dauerte weniger als 10s un will dann einen bug melden.

Um das ganze zu entziffern, hatte ich shcon sehr große probleme, denn die Schrift im X (Xterm und Firefox-Content/Webseiten ausgenommen) ist VIEL zu klein, ca 0.5pt.

Kann mir jemand hier helfen ?

Wenn ich die xorg.conf posten soll sagt es...

thx, branleb

----------

## psyqil

 *branleb wrote:*   

> Wenn ich die xorg.conf posten soll

 Sehr gerne. Hilfreiches steht vielleicht auch in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Gegen die kleinen Schriften hilft manchmal die Angabe der Monitorgröße mittels DisplaySize, bei meinem Laptop z.B. (in Millimetern):

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "LCD"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       28-33

        VertRefresh     43-72

        DisplaySize     285 215

EndSection
```

Ach ja: Willkommen im Forum!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## branleb

Wenn ich die größe meines monitores nicht genau weis, soll cih dan einfahc einen (kleineren) näherungswert in mm angeben ?

Gibt es da irgenwelche Risiken oder andere Probleme wenn dei Größe nicht stimmt ?

Hier die beiden Files:

1.) die xorg.conf

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AIGLX" "off"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Modes Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Modes"

        Identifier     "Modes[0]"

        ModeLine     "1280x1024" 108.9 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060

        ModeLine     "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

        ModeLine     "1024x768" 108.9 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060

        ModeLine     "1024x768" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

#Section "Monitor"

#

#    Identifier  "MEDION TFT"

#

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#

#    HorizSync   31.5

#

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

#

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#

#    VertRefresh 50-90

#

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifer   "MEDION TFT"

    VendorName   "Medion"

    ModellName   "TFT 17"

#HorizSync   31.5

#VertRefresh   50-90

#UseModes   "Modes[0]"

    Option   "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName   "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI RADEON X1800 GTO"

    Driver      "vesa"

    VendorName  "ATi Graphics Inc."

    BoardName   "ATi Radeon X1800 GTO [R520]"

#    VideoRam    256

    BusID "PCI:7:0:0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI RADEON X1800 GTO"

    Monitor     "MEDION TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

und hier die Xorg.0.log

[code="/var/log/Xorg.0.log]

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux shade-gentoo 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sun Aug 12 04:53:11 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 21 September 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 22 16:45:06 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "MEDION TFT"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI RADEON X1800 GTO"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "DontZoom"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81ddaa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,0369 card 10de,cb84 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0360 card 10de,cb84 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0368 card 10de,cb84 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,036a card 10de,cb84 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,036c card 10de,cb84 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,036d card 10de,cb84 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,036e card 10de,cb84 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,037f card 10de,cb84 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:1: chip 10de,037f card 10de,cb84 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:2: chip 10de,037f card 10de,cb84 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0370 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:06:1: chip 10de,0371 card 1043,81f6 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0373 card 10de,cb84 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0376 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,0374 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,0374 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0378 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,0375 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10de,0377 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 07:00:0: chip 1002,710a card 1002,0b12 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 07:00:1: chip 1002,712a card 1002,0b13 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0a04 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (0:15:0), (0,7,7), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(7:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc R520 [Radeon X1800] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xfdef0000/16, I/O @ 0xac00/8, BIOS @ 0xfdec0000/17

(--) PCI: (7:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x712a) rev 0, Mem @ 0xfdee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe028000 - 0xfe02800f (0x10) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfdec0000 - 0xfdedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe028000 - 0xfe02800f (0x10) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfdec0000 - 0xfdedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe028000 - 0xfe02800f (0x10) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfdec0000 - 0xfdedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.3.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 07:00:0

(--) Chipset vesa found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe028000 - 0xfe02800f (0x10) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfdec0000 - 0xfdedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe028000 - 0xfe02800f (0x10) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfdec0000 - 0xfdedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[41] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[42] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[43] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R520

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(**) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: MED  Model: 87ab  Serial#: 85110

(II) VESA(0): Year: 2005  Week: 38

(II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) VESA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) VESA(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) VESA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) VESA(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) VESA(0): First detailed timing not preferred mode in violation of standard!(II) VESA(0): redX: 0.649 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.079   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) VESA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) VESA(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) VESA(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) VESA(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) VESA(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) VESA(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) VESA(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) VESA(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) VESA(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) VESA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) VESA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) VESA(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) VESA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) VESA(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  337 x 270 mm

(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) VESA(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1068 v_border: 0

(II) VESA(0): Monitor name: MD30917PN S14

(II) VESA(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) VESA(0): Serial No: 509085110

(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) VESA(0): 	00ffffffffffff0034a4ab87764c0100

(II) VESA(0): 	260f010308221b96285e55a6544c9926

(II) VESA(0): 	145054afcf0001010101010181800101

(II) VESA(0): 	010101010101302a009851002c403070

(II) VESA(0): 	1300510e1100001e000000fc004d4433

(II) VESA(0): 	30393137504e20533134000000fd0032

(II) VESA(0): 	4b1f530e000a202020202020000000ff

(II) VESA(0): 	003530393038353131300a202020000f

(II) VESA(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) VESA(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1068 +hsync +vsync

(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

Mode: 100 (640x400)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 640

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 400

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 63

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 101 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 640

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 50

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 50

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 50

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 103 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 832

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 14

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 31

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 832

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 105 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 1024

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 18

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 18

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 18

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 107 (1280x1024)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 1280

	XResolution: 1280

	YResolution: 1024

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 11

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 109 (132x25)

	ModeAttributes: 0xf

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xb000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 264

	XResolution: 132

	YResolution: 25

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 4

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 2

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 264

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 10a (132x43)

	ModeAttributes: 0xf

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xb000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 264

	XResolution: 132

	YResolution: 43

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 8

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 4

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 2

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 264

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 130 (132x44)

	ModeAttributes: 0xf

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xb000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 264

	XResolution: 132

	YResolution: 44

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 8

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 4

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 2

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 264

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 110 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 1280

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 24

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 10

	GreenMaskSize: 5

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 24

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 10

	LinGreenMaskSize: 5

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 111 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 1280

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 24

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 24

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

*Mode: 112 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 2560

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 12

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 12

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 12

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 113 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 1600

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 14

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 16

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 10

	GreenMaskSize: 5

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 16

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 16

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 10

	LinGreenMaskSize: 5

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 114 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 1600

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 14

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 16

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 16

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 16

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

*(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

Mode: 115 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 3200

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 14

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 7

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 116 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 2048

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 9

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 10

	GreenMaskSize: 5

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 9

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 10

	LinGreenMaskSize: 5

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 117 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 2048

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 9

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 9

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

*(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

Mode: 118 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 4096

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 4

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 119 (1280x1024)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 2560

	XResolution: 1280

	YResolution: 1024

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 5

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 10

	GreenMaskSize: 5

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 10

	LinGreenMaskSize: 5

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 11a (1280x1024)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 2560

	XResolution: 1280

	YResolution: 1024

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 5

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

*(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

Mode: 11b (1280x1024)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 5120

	XResolution: 1280

	YResolution: 1024

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 2

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 10d (320x200)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 640

	XResolution: 320

	YResolution: 200

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 8

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 127

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 10

	GreenMaskSize: 5

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 127

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 10

	LinGreenMaskSize: 5

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

Mode: 10e (320x200)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 640

	XResolution: 320

	YResolution: 200

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 8

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 127

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 127

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

*Mode: 10f (320x200)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004fdb

	BytesPerScanline: 1280

	XResolution: 320

	YResolution: 200

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 8

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 63

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xe0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 400000000

*Mode: 120 (320x200)

	ModeAttributes: 0xbb

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0004f

----------

## branleb

Das problem mit den Schriften habe Ich schon gelöst, ich weis aber nicht woran das lag.

Das einzige was ich eben gerade geändert hatte, war die Modes wegzulassen und 

```

Option "DPMS" "true"

```

einzustellen....

d.h. die size brauche ich nicht, danke trotzdem für den Tipp...

branleb

----------

## nikaya

Mir fällt auf dass in der Section Monitor HorizSync und VertRefresh auskommentiert ist.Aktiviere das mal.Evtl. in der Doku vom Monitor nochmal schauen ob die Werte korrekt sind.

```
#HorizSync   31.5 

#VertRefresh   50-90
```

----------

## branleb

Die Werte dafür habe ich aus einer alten SuSE install aufm demselben PC herauskopiert,

erzeugt wurden sie da von sax/aticonfig, und dort haben sie problemlos funktioniert.

Mir ist es nun euch erstmal egal, mit DPMS funktinieren sie ja.

Zu Doku: Ich besitze zu diesm monitor kein doku (ist nur ein Aldi Monitor),

daher stellt sich nachschlagen als schwierig heraus.

Das GDM problem lag allerdings an der fehlenden libexpat, die hat emerge nicht emgergt (sollte es eigtl, oder?)

mfg branleb

----------

